# Team Evergreen Racing



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Team Evergreen Racing is having it's Year End Awards Party on Sunday December 7 at the Buchannan Rec Center in Evergreen, from 3:00 to 6:00 pm. 

We welcome prospective new members to come meet the Team and enjoy our hospitality. The team will be accepting applications for the 2009 season. Food and beer will be provided.

Team Evergreen Racing is a team for all ages, ability levels and racing interests. We have racers in nearly all disciplines: road, criteriums, TTs, hill climbs, mountain bike, triathlons, cyclo-cross and a couple of more that I'm probably forgetting. 

If you've ever thought of trying racing, TER might just be the team for you.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I was embarassed just trying to stay with you guys for a mile up the canyon. I don't think I'll it in public.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Chain said:


> I was embarassed just trying to stay with you guys for a mile up the canyon. I don't think I'll it in public.


Public humiliation is a small price to pay for pro deals!!!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Public humiliation is a small price to pay for pro deals!!!


Sad to say, but the only cycling expense planned for the next year is a Co-Motion tandem. If I could save a chunk of $$$$ off the price, it just might be worth a little public humiliation. :thumbsup: Does DFL qualify for pro deals?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Chain said:


> Sad to say, but the only cycling expense planned for the next year is a Co-Motion tandem. If I could save a chunk of $$$$ off the price, it just might be worth a little public humiliation. :thumbsup: Does DFL qualify for pro deals?


Sorry, man. Our bike sponsor is Orbea next season. And DFL does qualify for pro deals.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Sorry, man. Our bike sponsor is Orbea next season. And DFL does qualify for pro deals.


An Orbea would be nice, but I don't think my 6yo is quite ready for one of those yet. We are getting the tandem, probably in the spring, so that she can go on road rides with us. Somehow I think I'll be doing the Copper Triangle with an extra 50 lbs of kid and 10 lbs of bike. Ouch.


----------

